# Has anyone ever been cured of rectal hyposensitivity?



## Hyposensitive Guy (Jun 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever acquired and then been relieved of rectal hyposensitivity (i.e., the absence of the normal "call to stool" or "urge to defecate" sensation)? Does anyone here have any experience actually recovering from this? I'm feeling a bit frustrated and hopeless at the moment...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's a good question--thanks for asking it.

yes, it's frustrating, isn't it. i suffer from rectal hyposensitivity too. i've read that the balloon expulsion training is supposed to help with that and my gastro's recommendations for it were biofeedback and balloon expulsion training. so i'm continuing with biofeedback as well as using the U Control at home. and supposed to start the balloon training later this week. fingers crossed.

hopefully someone will post here with a success story.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Balloon expulsion is your best bet. You really want to try to keep the balloon in your rectum for as long as possible while pushing - making sure you desensitize yourself and remain 100% relaxed. You could also try some sort of rectal desensitizing spray or cream. Though I don't have hyposensitivity (just spasms), I am going to try this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TP0TI8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (just glad I don't have to buy this one in the store - lol)

I have also heard of people using candles to ease their hyposensitivity or PFD. They'll slowly insert a candle and squeeze, then relax, squeeze then relax until it's as deep as you want and completely relaxed. Then try to expel it out gently while "belly pooching."

You've really got to do the balloon at LEAST once a day...


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello!

I have this problem since childhood. As a child I was too shy to have a bowel movement at public places (at the daycare,at school...) so I hold it and hold it... Sometimes I would go once a week







or even less, I don't remember. But the result was that at some point I lost the sensation, I can't even remember what it is like. I do not get deffecation urge unless I have diarrhea or a huge stool.

Doctors here, in Bulgaria, know nothing about rectal hyposensitivity - they just prescribe you laxatives or fiber...

However, I found out that if I stimulate the anus with little soap (just lather my finger and the anus with soap and gently insert the finger with circular motion) I get response right away - the Parasympathetic Defecation Reflex is activated, the sigmuid and rectum contract and within minutes I get relief. However I do not feel the stimulation. How come? If the parasympatetic reflex is activated that means the brain gets the signal so there must be some nerve response. *But why I do not feel it???*

Any idea? Is there any herb that can increase the sensitivity?

How do you deal with it and keep normal bowel function? There is absolutely no information in Bulgaria on this topic, in English I found this article, it might help you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've read that article before and yes it is a good article.

taking laxatives is the only way i can get an urge. otherwise, nothing--no response, no urge.

that's good you can get relief with that maneuver you are doing. i've tried that quite a few times to no avail but i'm so glad it helps you. it's good to find something that helps, isn't it.

if it is available in your country, you could try biofeedback and the balloon expulsion training like the article mentions.

biofeedback has helped teach me to relax my pelvic floor muscles. it has not helped with the hyposensitivity but then, it wasn't expected to in my case--i have other complications.

i also tried the balloon expulsion training mentioned in the article, hoping that would help with hyposensitivity but it did not. but that's me--we're all so different in how we react to things. quite possibly it might help you.

learning to relax the pelvic floor muscles does help many people feel a proper urge to go. when those muscles are tight it can be hard, if not impossible, to feel this urge.

i hope and pray that all of us who suffer from rectal hyposensitivity can somehow find a solution that works for us.

take care. wishing you all the best.


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi!

annie7 I have something that might help you. Here is somethig that no doctor would tell you:

Switching to natural *squat* position for defecation was a big improvement for me, because when you are sitting on the toilet the anal cannal is bent and tightened by the puborectal sling (see illustration below), so deffecation is difficult and incomplete. When you squat to poop like this (yes, squat is natural for us humans) the anal cannal gets fully open and the thights support the colon, so passing the stool is much easier.

That is how I got rid of my hemmorroids.










I must say that I've had terrible constipation for the last 30 years - it was a real mirracle to have regular BM for 2-3 days in a row.

Recently I found something that provided *VERY GOOD* results. I noticed that the colon needs a schedule and discipline. It can be trained to respond and get active at certain hours. I used to wake up always at the same time, drink a large cup of warm water and* immediately squat* on the toilet or somewhere else. SQUAT, not SIT! When squatting, the thights massage the colon and squatting sends a signal to the colon that you are ready. In this posture I would just wait, *without doing anything else* - just concentrate my attention on the rectum and colon and recall the sensation of strong urge. I would feel the peristaltic movement starting and within 10 minutes I would get a call to go, maybe not exactly urge, but a definite sensation in the rectum. So this is how I managed, *for 4 months*, to have BM every morning without laxatives, enemas or herbal teas! Which was a real achievement for me.

However I went on a 15 days trip which disturbed the good habbits and now I am irregular again, trying to get the same succesfull routine. But it worked, for 4 months! So you can try it too... This is how I modified the toilet at home.

Also you might want to take a look at this book. Although written in 1917 it gives very usefull advice of dealing with constipation and most important about "restoring lost nerve sensibility".

"By the systematic use of the cold enema the dilated colon may gradually be restored to its normal size; its relaxed walls will recover their tone, and its function will be more properly performed. When sensibility of the rectum has been lost it may also gradually be recovered."

He also advices on using electric impulses to restore the anorectal sensitivity.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes i do put my feet on a shoe box. been doing that for years and yes it really does help. i tried various positions including squatting, etc etc and find the height of the shoe box works best for me. we're all different in how these things help us.

enemas don't work for me. my colon no longer works (slow transit/colonic inertia) so i can't get all the enema water out.

i am glad you have found things that help you


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

annie7 said:


> enemas don't work for me. my colon no longer works (slow transit/colonic inertia) so i can't get all the enema water out.


You can try in taking Enema Syringe in the morning with your urine - much more efficient than water in therm of nerve stimulation and it fills only the rectum, so no problem getting it out.


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for asking this question. I have hyposensitivity too and it is so frustrating. My doctor advised me to have scheduled times in the day to just sit and relax the rectum to help. This proves quite difficult because I am always so busy but I do sometimes get a sensation to have a BM but nothing ever really happens.

Thank you Newage I will try your method and see if I can get into a solid routine.


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

balancedgrub said:


> Thanks so much for asking this question. I have hyposensitivity too and it is so frustrating. My doctor advised me to have scheduled times in the day to just sit and relax the rectum to help. This proves quite difficult because I am always so busy but I do sometimes get a sensation to have a BM but nothing ever really happens.
> 
> Thank you Newage I will try your method and see if I can get into a solid routine.


While experimenting with my body I have noticed that the colon is like a child - it needs emotional balance, established routine, it likes praise and gratitude to function well.

Just think - all organs of our body like the heart, liver, intestines, kidneys work day and night so that we are well and happy, yet we never thank them for their true lifetime service. The least appreciated, understood, or cared for organs among them are the rectum and anus, despite their critical importance. Alas, what's taken for granted gets broken first. So, it won't hurt if we express our gratitude to them every time they serve us well.

So do I - while waiting for the call, I recall the feeling of strong urge in the anorectal area. When done I thank them for their good service. It works. No wonder that Gut-focused hypnotherapy gives good results.

BTW, how did you get hyposensitive?


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

Can someone tell me what exactly is bio-feedback therapy?

Does anybody of you has an idiopatic megarectum?

As it says in this article: http://www.neurofeedbackclinic.ca/journals/Anger/8569122.pdf

"the problem in megarectum is usually not pelvic floor incoordination, bur the loss or urge sensation"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

this website has a good explanation.

http://ibs.about.com/od/constipation/a/biofeedbackconstipation.htm


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

...and hopefully, Dreamcatcher will chime in here. she's our pelvic floor dyssynergia/biofeedback expert.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have been diagnosed with megarectum. as well as pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity , slow transit constipation and a rectocele.

lots of problems...lol...


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks to you now, 40 years later, I started putting together the pieces of the puzzle. I wish doctors knew these things back then...

Now I know as a child I had what they call here Dyssynergic defecation (anismus) which lead to encopresis, which resulted into megarectum and finally the loss or urge sensation.










Following the article I came across "Megacolon and Megarectum in Older Children" - it is like reading my story! I wish my parrents knew it 40 years ago!

The question is - what to do now?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's a good question...you could try the balloon expulsion therapy--dreamcatcher mentioned it in the third post in this thread and it's also described in that pdf file you posted earlier this evening.

i went through a course in the balloon expulsion training. it didn't help me but it might help you. it's worth a try--anything is worth a try, that's how i always have felt.

yes, like you, i've had these problems for many many years--since childhood. and like you said, i do wish that back then the doctors had know more about these things...

good luck. wishing you all the best.


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

I won't have a chance to try it because I highly doubt doctors know anything about anismus or rectal hyposensitivity, forget curing them. When searching on the bulgarian pages through Google I find nothing, absolutely nothing covering the topic!

Anyway - I take all difficulties as a challenge. Life is a challenge itself. I believe cancer can be cured, new teeth can be grown, gray hair can turn black again, a rectum can restore it's sensitivity of a newborn... Nothing is impossible! The challenge is to take the responsibility in your hands, not to leave it up to doctors, hospitals and Big pharma...

I already did it for 4 months without special diet, laxatives or enemas, just relaxing and coordinating mind and body. So it proves it's possible! Now the question is to find out what exactly I did?!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good for you! yes, you're right---relaxing, listening to your body, coordinating your mind--all very important.

you have a great attitude!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

there is this very helpful u-tube video--how to empty your bowels without straining---which i've posted a lot on this forum so maybe you've already seen it.

from your last post, it sounds like you're probably doing something like this already...






and as far as biofeedback is concerned, you can order a home biofeedback machine. this company says they do ship internationally but i don't know if they ship to bulgaria or not. if they don't, maybe there's another company that does.

http://www.lifematters.com/u_control.asp

i use this neat little biofeedback machine at home and it has been very helpful in teaching me to relax my pelvic floor muscles. of course, it does help to have gone to a biofeedback physical therapist to get in-person training first.

although again, from your last post it sounds like you've already figured this out.


----------



## newage (Sep 7, 2014)

By watching this video I am asking myself again and again - why do we humans always go the most difficult way???

Why do we need to invent exercises that imitate natural bowel movement, instead of simply doing it the natural way:









In this posture we have covered all requirements for perfect bowel movement - the colon is supported by the thighs, the rectum is straight and released from the puborectal sling, the ileo-cecal valve is securely sealed, the anus is fully opened.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i agree. the perfect position.

unfortunately not possible for some of us, though. for the last twenty years i've had arthritic knees and i also have a hypermobile sacrum so any form of squatting is no longer possible for me--lol.... but my shoe box helps a lot. if i can get the stool to the rectum, i can get it out.


----------



## Eshan (Jul 21, 2017)

newage said:


> Hello!
> I have this problem since childhood. As a child I was too shy to have a bowel movement at public places (at the daycare,at school...) so I hold it and hold it... Sometimes I would go once a week  or even less, I don't remember. But the result was that at some point I lost the sensation, I can't even remember what it is like. I do not get deffecation urge unless I have diarrhea or a huge stool.
> Doctors here, in Bulgaria, know nothing about rectal hyposensitivity - they just prescribe you laxatives or fiber...
> 
> ...


my situation is same and I want todie


----------



## Eshan (Jul 21, 2017)

No


----------



## amber2k17 (Jul 20, 2017)

An interesting journal article - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4902539/

"Rectal Hyposensitivity Is Associated With a Defecatory Disorder But Not Delayed Colon Transit Time in a Functional Constipation Population"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the link--very interesting.

here's another one discussing various treatments for RH.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3479250/


----------

